# Kopfbedeckung mal anders HQ x18



## armin (8 Nov. 2009)




----------



## Tokko (9 Nov. 2009)

Auf das Wesentliche reduziert.

Dankeschön armin.


----------



## astrosfan (9 Nov. 2009)

Ein leuchtendes Beispiel 
:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2009)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Ein leuchtendes Beispiel
> :thx: für die Bilder



Spricht man daher auch vom Lampenständer?!? 
:thx: für die Bilder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2009)

So kann ich mir auch Mode auf der Strasse vorstellen 
:thx: dir für die Pics


----------



## General (9 Nov. 2009)

> Kopfbedeckung mal anders





 die hat ja nichts an








 armin


----------



## xxsurfer (11 Nov. 2009)

...sehr avangardistisch,gefallen mir sehr gut.
Danke dafür.


----------

